# 요리잘 하는 거 같더라고요?



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone!

I was watching a rerun of the show 슈퍼맨이 돌아왔다 and one father is about to ask another father for cooking advice on the phone:

요리잘 하는 거 같더라고요?
Seems like you're good at cooking?

So I'm wondering what exactly is the difference between these two:
(1) 요리잘 하는 거 같더라고요? Seems like you're good at cooking?
(2) 요리잘 하더라고요? Looks like you're good at cooking?

Is (1) the same as (2) but with less certainty? 
Does (1) sound more natural then (2)?

Do the following sentences I made sound alright?
a. 한국의 "정" "한"같은 감정표현들은 원래 중국어에서 왔는데 중국어의 "정" "한"보다 활씬더 복잡한 의미 있는것 같더라. Even though Korean words like "정" and "한" came from Chinese, it seems like they are far more complicated than the 정 and 한 in Chinese.
b. 피부가 이렇게나 빨리 나안걸 보니까 이 약은 진짜 잘 드는 것 같더라! This medicine really seems to work! My skin healed so fast!
c. 얘가 시술을 해서 그런지 눈 좀 커진거 같더라고. 

Thank you for your help!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've also found the following 같더라 examples on the web:
- 진짜모르는거같더라고. 부탁받았다는건 뭔소리데. 
By the looks of it, he really didn't know you asked for a favor.
- 일본에선 흔한 이름 같더라고여 켄지로 이런걷. 
Seems like names like Kenjiro are common in Japan.
- 그 근처를 밀어버리고 새로 뭔가를 지으려고 하 시는 것 같더라고.
Looks like they flattened out the area and are (in the process of) building something new.


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 요리*V*잘 하는 거 같더라고요?
> Seems like you're good at cooking?


 I think you may want to watch that episode again and check to whom this expression was used. It can theoretically be used to anybody, but it looks it was not intended to you(the listener), but to me(the speaekr), which sounds more believable and plausible like (제가) 요리 잘 하는 것 같더라구요? (seems like I am good at cooking?)



82riceballs said:


> Is (1) the same as (2) but with less certainty?


 Yes, you are correct. 



82riceballs said:


> Does (1) sound more natural then (2)?


 No, I think there is no implication here that one is more natural than the other. Both are just fine and natural, but with a different level of certainty.



82riceballs said:


> Do the following sentences I made sound alright?
> a. 한국의 "정" "한"같은 감정표현들은 원래 중국어에서 왔는데 중국어의 "정" "한"보다 활씬*V*더 복잡한 의미*(가)* 있는*V*것 같더라. Even though Korean words like "정" and "한" came from Chinese, it seems like they are far more complicated than the 정 and 한 in Chinese.
> b. 피부가 이렇게나 빨리 나*은*걸 보니 이 약 진짜 잘 드는 것 같더라! This medicine really seems to work! My skin healed so fast!
> c. 얘가 시술을 해서 그런지 눈 좀 커진*V*거 같더라고. [After the medical treatment, his/her eyes looks a bit bigger.]


 Yes,


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks for all your help, Kross!



Kross said:


> I think you may want to watch that episode again and check to whom this expression was used. It can theoretically be used to anybody, but it looks it was not intended to you(the listener), but to me(the speaekr), which sounds more believable and plausible like (제가) 요리 잘 하는 것 같더라구요? (seems like I am good at cooking?)



So I watched the scene again and here is the dialogue-
A: 보니까 성훈씨가 요리 잘 하는 거 같더라고요?
B: 제가 요리를요??

So I guess the speaker is saying this to the listener?


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> A: 보니까 성훈씨가 요리 잘 하는 거 같더라고요?
> So I guess the speaker is saying this to the listener?


 Now I have a clearer picture of the scene. Yes, you are correct. But I think you need to put a period mark at the ending of the sentence, not a question mark that can be misleading someone like me who didn't know the full context. As it is with a question mark, it sounds like Speaker A is trying to say what was just mentioned cannot be true by repeating it in rising intonation, just like the same way Speaker B is resonding to the previous comment Speaker A just made.


----------

